# Ode to the wife.



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

Just thought I'd say that its nice to be with someone who likes riding as much as i do, and when i go to the shop to work on the brute for hours on end i'm never questioned as to why i'm taking so long in the garage, in fact last night she brought me out cookies to go with my beer. I have a few friends who catch sh*t for going to the garage for a couple hours man would that suck. Any way just thought i'd see who else has these great wives who like this just as mich as ourselves.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

You are a very lucky man mine comes out and checks up on me and freaks out when everything is in pieces LOL


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

My fiance/soon to be wife in May is pretty good. She enjoys riding and usually has no problem with me working on the Brute. Some nights i'd work on it until midnight and she was completely fine with it. 

On a side note, i'm doing everything i can to the brute before we get married, becuase i know some of my "brute money" will go bye bye.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Does she have a sister? :bigok:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

My guy's not on this site (yeah, yeah I know) so I'll speak for him (you know women tend to do that anyway). 

Not only do I appreciate his love for riding these dang machines....I'm in the garage working right next to him. Sometimes we're working on the same machine, other times we're working on our own...or the kids'. I love working with tools (no, I'm not callilng him a tool, though he sometimes can be). 

I still have a lot to learn, but I love learning it!


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

skid said:


> Just thought I'd say that its nice to be with someone who likes riding as much as i do, and when i go to the shop to work on the brute for hours on end i'm never questioned as to why i'm taking so long in the garage, in fact last night she brought me out cookies to go with my beer. I have a few friends who catch sh*t for going to the garage for a couple hours man would that suck. Any way just thought i'd see who else has these great wives who like this just as mich as ourselves.


 
HaHa, Your wife started reading the forum didn't she. 




J/K bro it sounds like you snagged a good one! Mine doesn't gripe and complain but could care less about the garage the wheelers or riding......


----------



## jblaze29 (Feb 25, 2010)

my wife is great bout it too!! matter fact we go hunting,fishing,and riding together and most everything else outdoors..she even likes the riding so much she told me if i bought her a new comforter for the bed i could get the monkey lift for my bike(thats why i got a couple of threads on here to find out some info!!):rockn: how sweet is that?!?


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Mine does like to hunt and fish I guess cause she grew up doing it with her Dad, I just can't get her to go get covered in mud for the fun of it.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

well im not married but might as well be lol, she never says a word cept when she hears a ratchet hit the wall she comes out and says what you need help with. she rides harder then me and doesnt give 2 chits if something breaks on hers cuz she knows i will fix it (good thing she has a honda) lol. i couldnt be happier with someone who will ride the h3ll outta her bike and i always know she is right there with me having just as much fun, and she even sits in a treestand with me hunting for hours at a time gotta love it :rockn:


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

Ya i noticed if she buys something i can buy something 10 times the price, she's happy I'm happy.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

My wife loves riding also.. She was so excited when I put 27" tires on her bike so she could keep up... Sometimes she'll help me in the garage depending on what I'm doing... most of the time she says she doesn't want to get in the way...

She also doesn't care if she breaks something cuz she know's I'll fix it..


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

My wife has the addiction too. She's right there beside me in the garage helping me work on it when I have stuff to do. "Hunny you need another beer???" Seriously, sometimes she's ate up with it more than I am. Buying things, installing new mods and parts is NEVER an issue. The only complaint, if I had one, is that most of our "fun money" goes to this addiction. To put it in better perspective, my 13yo son wants to race like Travis Tucker......just not on a kitty.....LMAO!!!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh yeah, my wife brings me beers too... I also got a MIMB sticker for her 4 wheeler, and she wants it on her car instead... LOL


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods (Feb 3, 2010)

I HAD a good wife. She had me trade my street bike in for her quad so she could let it sit while I went riding. Then she did the nicest thing in 10 yrs... she left me! She got the muscle car, I got the camper 4 quads and the 4 place trailer.
I'll get my oun beer thanks!:beerchug:


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

RedneckOfTheWoods said:


> I HAD a good wife. She had me trade my street bike in for her quad so she could let it sit while I went riding. Then she did the nicest thing in 10 yrs... she left me! She got the muscle car, I got the camper 4 quads and the 4 place trailer.
> I'll get my oun beer thanks!:beerchug:


Ya it took me 2 tries but now its all good.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Ya it took me 2 tries too the first one wouldn't let me in the garage unless I was fixing her car but not my own! Now I'm out there allot I have my own beer fridge out there stocked! Shell come out there now and then to BS. Ill go out there just to drink a beer or 2 and listen to the radio and she don't care. As far as buying stuff that's a different storey. If I have to have it to make it work its OK but if I want it not so good. So I use the 48hr rule.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

What's the 48 hour rule?


----------



## Muleskinner (Apr 24, 2009)

I have no issues. I make the money so I do what I want when I want to. She brings me beer without being told and is always willing to perform a wife's duties. She's also not on MIMB so I can say all this without her knowing. But it's true - every word.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

I like to get my own beer so she can't fuss about me having to many. By the time she realizes I have had to many its to late to do anything about it.


----------



## bruteboy (Jan 11, 2010)

mine says we dont have the money right now,funny... we had the money with my old truck,my new truck and her new explorer sittin in the driveway,we had the money about 4 differerent bikes ago.though she still knows if it breaks i'm gonna fix it,mine or hers but i still get the speech and the ugghhh i'm tired of you dumpin money in that THING.she says i'm too violent when i work on things at times so she just lets me be me.whooo.....but she still brings me beer also


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Big D said:


> What's the 48 hour rule?


 wouldn't you like to know!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

You're not going to make me ask the guys at work are you? Lord knows what kind of perverted answers I'm going to get. Then again, I probably wouldn't get much different from you guys...eh?


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

:haha:


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

my fiance is great. She rides a prairie 360 and gives it hell, says she would like a 650i except the front end coming up is pretty much all she is worried about. Hopefully this summer I can break her of that so the Kaw family can grow.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

when my wife was pregnant man i couldn't do chit to my 4 wheeler now that the lil girl is here man its when you goin to take off so we can go ride and when you buying me a teryx lol


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

The guys at work wouldn't say so i looked it up here http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Guy%20Code&defid=3098104

How on earth do you keep track of all that? I'll bet half of you can't even remember the "i before e" rule in spelling


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Its not in there D nice try


----------



## sweeper (Apr 10, 2009)

My wife has a addiction of another kind, and she brings me beer when I'm working on hers.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

bump
looking for input from the newbies :33:


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

I was here before but info on what? the 48 hour rule, lol?


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

d the guy code is just programmed in, we just know


----------



## Rozzy (Jan 9, 2009)

Nobody speaks of the 48 hr rule....See you Sat. D


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Ah I kind of gave up on the 48hr rule. I figured it was a guy thing and there's no point in figuring you out.

I just this back up front for fun.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey J, by the time I get there you'll be slightly inebriated...or maybe a lot...I'll get it out of you


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Well my wife just got a new Mercedes last week.& She brings the Bruit into every argument. I can't say she is by my side. City girl from Europe. So ATV's hunting and camping make no sense to her. On the up side. I hate riding 2 up. Oh for you single guys. B-ware the additive in the wedding cake. She would do anything for me back then. God bless you guys with great wives. Wish I were you......


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

My wife is pretty cool. She makes sure I have plenty beer in the garage. Although she sometimes counts how many I've had, which is ok with me because I say that's how many you need to put back in the cooler....lol

Buying parts isn't much of a problem. I've found that it's a lot easier to get forgiveness than permission. Besides I know what I can afford and what I can't.

She will ride "as long as it's not steep or dangerous" so she don't go much.

All in all, she has always been pretty supportive in whatever I do, She is a keeper!


----------



## ranceola (Sep 18, 2009)

Very lucky my wife wont camp rarley rides and if she gets mad at me she brings up my brute saying that we did not discaus buying the brute so i ride by my self


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

ranceola said:


> Very lucky my wife wont camp rarley rides and if she gets mad at me she brings up my brute saying that we did not discaus buying the brute so i ride by my self


I heard that. My wife regards my Brute as the "Other Woman" and a home wrecker. Life goes on though.


----------



## jblac15 (Apr 26, 2010)

It is definitely nice to have a fiance that likes to go to camp/ride for the weekend. She gets a little burnt out by the end of the weekend but I know a lot of people who's wives/gf's wont even get on a 4-wheeler.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

So it sounds like you guys are as bad as women. You married her with the hopes that she would eventually change. You know, come around and like the ******* stuff.

My thoughts....if you show her a picture or video of you covered in mud and she is is repulsed she will probably never like it. :worried:

If she looks at it, smiles and says you're weird, there may be hope. :bigok:

If she looks at it, says "cool, when are you taking me" marry her on the spot :yup:

Like I said before, I've never been a girly-girl. All it took was for me to have my thumb on the accelerator once and I was hooked.


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

Haha, I remember the first time my wife went riding. I pointed to some mud and said "your turn". She looked at me like I had lost my mind, lol. It wasn't very long after that that she tried it and immediately turned to me and said "let's go find some more mud". :haha:


----------



## BIGCOUNTRY750 (Jun 23, 2009)

Mine loves to ride and understands when I am in the shop for hours working on our bikes and other peoples bikes!!


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

yah iv got it pretty good at the moment im selling hers. I have 2 and she can ride both the 750 brute and the 500 outlaw and both are about 50 rwhp. hopefully I can find a 2up for her id ride. im kinda diggin the Xmr but too much $ maybe the thundercat 2up? do thay make that in the mudpro?


----------



## Notevenclose (May 17, 2010)

After 9 years of riding on the back of the bike my husband got me a rubicon and I love it If he needs help in the shop I help this includes buying beer, opening it for him, an holding it next to him if he needs me to. Whatever he needs as long as he don't sell the thing, I'm pretty much forever in his debt.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Notevenclose said:


> After 9 years of riding on the back of the bike my husband got me a rubicon and I love it If he needs help in the shop I help this includes buying beer, opening it for him, an holding it next to him if he needs me to. Whatever he needs as long as he don't sell the thing, I'm pretty much forever in his debt.


Don't EVER post on a site full of men...and one that he's on...that you're forever in his debt  He'll hold you to it


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Big D said:


> Don't EVER post on a site full of men...and one that he's on...that you're forever in his debt  He'll hold you to it


Good advise D. Wish my wife thought that way though....:thinking:


----------



## Notevenclose (May 17, 2010)

Never thought of it that way ,thanks though. I'll be sure an remember for future ref. Allthough he doesn't come to this site very much so maybe I'll gt lucky an he will never see that post


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm not married...but been with her for a while and for her, the brute is "the root of all of our problems". I get the "you need to make a decision, me or that bike" speech quite often. She hates it when I go outside to work on it, and I have already been threatened that if I buy 1 more thing for it then thats it! She says she likes to ride, but she usually doesnt want to have mud thrown all over her.....HELLO! Have you not realized how far my tires stick out? LMAO! Most of the time I just go by myself.


----------



## Kawasaki Kid (Oct 18, 2009)

my girlfriend asks me all week if we are going riding this weekend. she loves to ride on the back of my brute going 50mph on the rear wheels!:rockn: she never complains except if i dnt get her dirty enough lol. but she is great and i love her to death. im glad she loves everything i do. she just cant wait to go hunting again lol


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Kawasaki Kid said:


> my girlfriend asks me all week if we are going riding this weekend. she loves to ride on the back of my brute going 50mph on the rear wheels!:rockn: she never complains except if i dnt get her dirty enough lol. but she is great and i love her to death. im glad she loves everything i do. she just cant wait to go hunting again lol


Man you better keep that one. Lucky man..


----------



## Butch (Aug 29, 2009)

After 22 years of marriage mine gave up. I call my Brute my baby and she calls it my mistress and says she is not into threesomes so I ride it alone. I try to have an affair
every weekend unless its dry and dusty. I dont like it dry!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Notevenclose said:


> Never thought of it that way ,thanks though. I'll be sure an remember for future ref. Allthough he doesn't come to this site very much so maybe I'll gt lucky an he will never see that post



I'm just messing with you. It's good to let them know we appreciate them.


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

Big D said:


> I'm just messing with you. It's good to let them know we appreciate them.


 D, yes it is. We definitely need to feel appreciated just as we need to make sure our ladies feel appreciated as well.


----------



## Kawasaki Kid (Oct 18, 2009)

nmkawierider said:


> Man you better keep that one. Lucky man..


 im planning on it. she really suprises me how much she loves riding. she doesnt really like to drive but she loves to just hang on lol


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Mine *tells* me to go out to the garage.....


----------

